# Help ID my baby snake



## Lovelife (8 mo ago)

My kids recently caught a baby snake in Alberta, Canada. They fell in love with it instantly. Can you please help me determine it's species so that we can take care of it better.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a wandering garter snake and is also not a baby.
I believe that under the Alberta Wildlife Act possessing native reptiles is illegal so I would suggest you put it back where you found it


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

As above. Put it back where you found it.


----------



## Lovelife (8 mo ago)

Thank you for letting me know. I will do that ASAP.


----------

